# Water Stain removal?



## Roblicious (Aug 23, 2011)

I youtubed some videos on this and they were mainly automotive and using chemicals, and I didnt want to use any chemicals that could possibly harm my scorpions.

I have quiet a few tropical enclosures with plants in them and I mist them every so often to A: water the plants B: Moisten the soil and C: Maintain humidity. The drawback of course is all these hard water stains that ruin the image of some of my 'show' enclosures.

Now to avoid that I just carefully pour water in certain areas and ceased the misting altogether.

Does anyone have tips, tricks, or solutions to getting rid of these hard water stains? Or am I just screwed? 

I spent a few good minutes using hot water on one of the glass doors and it only got a few of them out, but I can still see a lot of them in there.

Thanks


----------



## MB623 (Aug 23, 2011)

*Lemon Juice*

I've heard of people using lemon juice to remove hard water stains. I've never tried this, so I'm not sure if it would work that great, if at all. It couldn't hurt to try though, just as long as your scorps are out of the tank when you are cleaning it, it just seems the lemon juice may be harmful to scorpions with direct exposure.:laugh:


----------



## Roblicious (Aug 23, 2011)

Yeah I heard lemon juice was good too, was hoping there was a way without having to remove them lol


----------



## xhexdx (Aug 23, 2011)

If you use distilled water, you shouldn't get stains in the first place.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Roblicious (Aug 23, 2011)

yeah I realized that, been using water from the fridge and bottle water :/


----------



## flamesbane (Aug 23, 2011)

Lemon juice works, IME.


----------



## Roblicious (Aug 23, 2011)

flamesbane said:


> Lemon juice works, IME.


and it wont harm the scorpion? they are oftened burrowed or hiding, so I can stick my hand in there to scrub away, ill try not to let it drip on the substrate of course.


----------



## zonbonzovi (Aug 23, 2011)

If glass, fresh razor blades will take nearly anything off.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Roblicious (Aug 23, 2011)

it is glass, I have 3 terrariums in particular that haev huge amounts of hard water stains lol

Ill give it a shot


----------



## gmrpnk21 (Sep 5, 2011)

Man I love AB! I came on this part to see if anyone mentions using bamboo in an enclosure, and I stumble across this thread . I just spent a few minutes with some lemon juice and paper towels on a ten gallon I recently got as part of a craigslist deal, and the tank went from being heavily spotted with hard water deposits to pretty darm clear again . Of course I rinsed it out multiple times after that, and sprayed it down with distilled water before I dried it a final time, but lemon juice is AWESOME! Thanks guys!


----------



## catfishrod69 (Sep 5, 2011)

i have heard that white vinegar does a good job...havent tried it yet...


----------



## Roblicious (Sep 5, 2011)

I used a razor blade on two of them, just the front glass though since that is what I see into it works really good


----------



## wouek (Sep 8, 2011)

I am using hot boiled water with an addition of lemon juice in powder, and it works,perfectly


----------



## biggoofybastard (Oct 10, 2011)

I have used white vinegar with very good results, but I always rinse it well.


----------



## angrychair (Oct 10, 2011)

vinger and lemon juice work well.  On glass you can use 0000 steel wool, it works GREAT, or a razor blade.


----------



## Ludedor24 (Oct 11, 2011)

vinegar works good on glass


----------



## Hadrhyl (Jan 9, 2019)

Ludedor24 said:


> vinegar works good on glass


Created an account on this Forum just to say cheers! Have got a Chameleon (I know its not quite the pet of the forum but this thread turned up in google search), the glass front viv has been progressively getting worse and worse with mistings, just tried the razor blade and good as new! Now just need to do the sides when its next empty  pic for comparison of Side (not done) to Front (done)

Reactions: Helpful 1


----------



## The Snark (Jan 9, 2019)

Greetings, @Hadrhyl and welcome to the forum.

Post midnight ruminations from far in left field. FAR emphasized. Too much on my mind and the poor thing left off it's leash tends to wander in very strange directions in the wee hours. An interview with Roger Taylor and Brian May segued into mineral deposits on certain surfaces.
Actually, this thread strolls hand in hand with where my mind is wandering. Diverse. From semi soluble salts on a polished surface only needing a razor blade or a little nudge from a mild acid on out to a 10 ton calcium stalagmite firmly cemented to a limestone floor that would withstand a direct hit from a nuclear blast.
To the point, there is no single solution to the mineral deposit problem. If you happen to be a second year chemistry student a few dozen solutions would present themselves but for the general population on the planet, this is definitely in the field of whatever works.

That's a nice looking terrarium you have there, and you could definitely benefit from a water filter that removes dissolved minerals. A resin type would be adequate in your case. Or maybe just a poly.


----------



## CamoRhino (Apr 19, 2019)

My go to is white vinegar . I make sure that it never touches the substrate and i wipe it off with a wet cloth. I dont know if it really makes a difference but a also air it out because of the fumes.  I am probably over reacting to the smell but they are my babies and they deserve the beat conditions.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## MetalMan2004 (Apr 19, 2019)

Damp microfiber towel.


----------

